# ADA Aqua Soil help from Jeff



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have finally decided to change my 125 g over to ADA Aquasoil. Went online and ordered some from ADG. I wasn't sure about all the components, amounts, so I called Jeff Senske. It was the phone number they gave on the ADG website where I found the soil the cheapest. I didn't realize, being new to all this, that he was co-owner with his brother. What a nice guy! He talked to me for about an hour! He answered so many of my questions. I have been spending many hours for the last 3 months on 3 forums trying to shorten my learning curve. I got 3 different books and have read most of 2 of them. It was so nice to be able to talk to a real person who knows what he is talking about and to whom I could ask follow up questions. His prices are the cheapest I could find. His web site at ADG has beautiful tanks. He runs two companies. How surprising that he is the one that will answer the phone and doesn't mind spending some time answering questions. Hats off to Jeff. Just thought I'd tell yall about it in case you're thinking of changing over and don't have a live person near you to talk to and ask questions. ... what a nice guy!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I second that. I ordered some Amazonian II aquasoil and ADA bright sand. I ordered this for experimental purposes. I will be tearing apart a fluorite based 10 gallon tank and redoing it with the AS and bright sand. I too had lots of questions and E-Mailed Jeff for clarfication. He responded promptly and was very helpful and polite. I would definitely order from him again. Thanks Jeff for taking the time to respond.


----------

